# Site slow



## Ferdinand (Jan 27, 2008)

Hi Scott,

During the day the site has been very slow. Now its fast again - but around 2 hours ago it was so slow that Safari said that it lost the connection with your server - mostly in the forums (apple news, rumors, discussion and the cafe). Now its slower again - this time in the tech area.... is something wrong with your server(s)??


----------



## ScottW (Jan 31, 2008)

We have a DB table that is getting out of control. Trying to tame it while keeping everything online, but it seems to be doing more damage than good. May need to take the site down to resolve it, but should be stable for the time being.


----------

